# Blue Barless



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok so i have a pair of ash red barless and would like to get blue barless! I have a hen and a cock in ash red barless and also have blue check and blue bar cocks and hens what would be the fastest breeding to get blue barless?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm no expert but I think you would want to go with just the blue bars mated to your barless birds? Checkerd is the most dominant of the patterns, I think.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

The only way it will happen in the 1st generation is if the other bird (your checked or barred) is also carrying barless. Your better bet, and the way I would do it, would be to pair to which ever blue you want. All offspring will then be split for either check or barred depending on the other bird you picked and barless. So all the first generation offspring are carrying barless. You can then mate the blue carrier back to the barless parent which would give 50% barless, or you could mate the blue carrier to a sibling, also a blue carrier which would give 25% barless. Or, heck, you could split both the barless and mate them to the blues, you could then have 2 separate familes being carriers of barless then cross them back to the other family to avoid the inbreeding if you do not want that to happen. Either way, you can get the blue barless pretty easily.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

ash red barless female x blue bar male =
red males and blue females which will be split for bar and barless for pattern and males split for red and blue for color.
mating these siblings together can give you blue barless along with red bar, blue bar and red barless

Same with ash red barless female x blue check male, only thing is instead of bar it will be checks and barless in the results.

All this considering that your original birds are pure for color and pattern. That is your ash red barless male pigeon are only carrying red and no blue. If they are carrying blue (sometimes indicated by blue flecks in the body or tail) you may get blue barless by mating the ash red barless birds itself.

And the easiest way would be to buy a blue bar (and you can stay awat from inbreeding)


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

lance_harmon said:


> Ok so i have a pair of ash red barless and would like to get blue barless! I have a hen and a cock in ash red barless and also have blue check and blue bar cocks and hens what would be the fastest breeding to get blue barless?


Are they barless, i.e. pattern series, or spread ash-red?


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Barless*

Yes the cock ash red barless is pure for ash red but i think the female carries blue so i am gunna mate the ash red barless hen to a blue bar cock. Im just hoping the hen carries blue then i could get both a blue hen or a blue cock from the mating right? Which would both carries barless? I am just wondering what to mate them to after that? Do i mate two blue siblings that carry barless or do i take the blue cock carrying barless back to the ash red barless mother? Im sorry alot of questions im just confused! Thanks a bunch


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

lance_harmon said:


> Yes the cock ash red barless is pure for ash red but i think the female carries blue so i am gunna mate the ash red barless hen to a blue bar cock. Im just hoping the hen carries blue then i could get both a blue hen or a blue cock from the mating right? Which would both carries barless? I am just wondering what to mate them to after that? Do i mate two blue siblings that carry barless or do i take the blue cock carrying barless back to the ash red barless mother? Im sorry alot of questions im just confused! Thanks a bunch


If the hen is red, she is red. Hens only have one color gene, so what you see is what you get.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It doesn't matter if you mate your barless to checks or bars - you're still going to have to go through the same process to get more barless.

If your ash-red cock is pure ash-red, then all the babies will be ash-reds, but the sons will be split for blue. So mate the brothers and sisters together, OR sons to mother, and you will get some blue barless.

Put the hen with any blue cock and you'll have a sex-lined mating. That means all the sons will be ash-red (carrying blue) and all the hens will be blue. You can mate these brothers and sisters together or you can mix them with the babies from the other pair, to get more barless in blue. You could also mate the babies from one pair to the parents of the other pair, and vise versa.


But before you get into any of this....are you SURE they are legitimate barless birds, or are they ash-red spreads (most commonly mistaken for barless). I guess you will know if you get black babies.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes they are barless!


----------

